# Man United v Man City



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

Who will win, Place your bets now! My guess is Man city 3-1

Rooney to score


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2012)

Cannot wait for this match.. already on the 'wife-beater'
I'm gonna say 2-3 Man City


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

Me to pal me to, I support Chelsea but this will be a GREAT game 

Going to bet on a scorer?


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm a Gooner & yeah great match for the neutrals!..

I'll go for Nani & Rooney for Utd & Aguero (2) & Balotelli (1) for City

Congrats on Chelsea makin the final btw.. what a bloody amazing match! Torres' goal at the end was worth his transfer fee alone


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah anyone that can score against barca deserves respect, Very happy for him... Great signing for the gunners on the way... Podolski cant wait to see him in action


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> Yeah anyone that can score against barca deserves respect, Very happy for him... Great signing for the gunners on the way... Podolski cant wait to see him in action


You know that & Yeah m8 about time - we've been chasing him for ages!


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

haha I no, I really wanted aguero couldn't believe it when he went city was gutted.


----------



## edsthreads (Apr 30, 2012)

Kyle Keen Green said:


> haha I no, I really wanted aguero couldn't believe it when he went city was gutted.


Would you stick with RDM as manager for next season??


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Apr 30, 2012)

6 or more goals currently 17/2 hmmmm would be nice


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

RDM is the man for the job in my eyes, He knows the squad and knows formation of the right players, torres is now being managed correctly, good luck to all, ill come back here after the match for a chat


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

well well well... won £2 on bets and the best team won... not a bad game


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thats soccer right? I just cant watch it way to boring. I can watch pretty much any sport but soccer it just doesnt offer mcuh to get up about. Sorry to those who like it for some reason it doesnt translate to the US sports guys well. Here its for mostly immigrants who moved in for Mexico or smaller sickly kids who's parents wont let them pl;ay football or baseball.lol..Rugby is a good one though


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (Apr 30, 2012)

Your missing out, the english prem is the best league in the world, you have us to thank for david beckham.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol so your the ones to Blame I have to see a squeaky voice Beckham doing burger king commercials and cost LA more then they get out of having him lol You owe us big time for that.


----------



## Kyle Keen Green (May 1, 2012)

hahaha that lads a LEGEND (for burger king)


----------



## will.i.am86 (May 18, 2012)

There's no question that the prem is the best to watch. I try not to miss any of my teams games. Go Gunners!


----------

